# Off with his head!



## Slovensky (Jul 30, 2005)

I will be cross forever more that I hacked the top of his head off in this shot.  But with my neck at an angle it was never designed to achieve and my butt WAY up in the air, I didn't notice until I opened up the shot on the computer


----------



## JeLeAk (Jul 31, 2005)

i think it looks good as is


----------

